# MAC - Sugarsweet Swatches - Mar 09



## AudreyNicole (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Sugar Sweet Discussion*

Place all your *Sugarsweet* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Sugarsweet* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Sugarsweet* colour story thread. 





Bjooti - Sminkblogg has an awesome article and great pics of upcoming stuff!  Nothing is labeled, but I am assuming this is part of the Sugar Sweet Collection:


----------



## II3rinII (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Sugar Sweet Discussion*

another sneak peek:


----------



## Ernie (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Sugar Sweet Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Ahaha I had just decided I was not going to get Aquavert and then I saw this... Oh well, back on the list it goes. (I don't think I could have resisted it anyway, I love green too much!) 

It does look awfully similar to Warm Chill though. I've seen come comparison pics where they look alike, and some where they look really different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh... e/s Aquavert!! Sold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm about to get Aquavert from a swap, hurray!!!! And I think you should swatch Club for me in an attempt to convince me that I "need" it._

 
Hey you gals, I've been on steroids for bronchitis and I can't sleep, so here ya go! Click to enlarge.
Club 



Top to bottom; Warm Chill, Aquavert



Left to Right; Warm Chill, Aquavert



Left to Right; Warm Chill, Aquavert



Left to Right; Warm Chill and Aquavert over Greenstroke p/p




As you can see the 2 shadows are different enough to justify having both!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Sugar Sweet Discussion*

rbella, you're going to have to swatch Melrose Mood for Damsel, I don't have it.

But here's Saint Germain, which does look a whole lot brighter/pinker than MM.
Click to enlarge.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Sugar Sweet Discussion*

Okay, for all of you who want to see this original Bubbles from 1997, I loved this color back then so much I bought 2. One is gone but this one still smells perfect! Click to enlarge.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are my pictures of Consume me Tricolour lipglass, just received today.

















On lips ( sorry I have a bad skin day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jan 27, 2009)

Aquavert:






Club:






Stars n Rockets:


----------



## delic1999 (Jan 27, 2009)

This of course is from the Heatherette collection but it's the same color lipstick afterall. Hope it helps!


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 27, 2009)

here are saint germain next to melrose mood from heatherette collection for reference (saint germain in black packaging and swatch on right)
they are basicly exactly the same!!! totally interchangeable!!!!
click to enlarge!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 28, 2009)

Saint Germain & Melrose Mood






Saint Germain on left -- Melrose Mood on right




















*Lollipop Lovin'*







_The eyeshadows..._


*Aquavert*






*Club*






*Stars n' Rockets*







*Club / Aquavert / Stars n' Rockets*


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 1, 2009)

Saint germain l/s compared to a couple other pinks:




1: Pink Noveau
2: Saint Germain
3: Snob
4: Girl About Town
Unfortunately I don't have Melrose Mood to compare to.


----------



## magi (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## caramel_geek (Feb 22, 2009)

All credits go to Erine1881. Double posted here for easy reference.

Thanks Erine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ 














_


----------



## Sanayhs (Feb 22, 2009)

All from Bjoot.net!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 24, 2009)

In daylight


Nail Lacquer, Seasonal Peach








Eyeshadow, Club








Eyeshadow, Aquavert










Swatches on NC15 over ArtDeco Eye Shadow Base


Aquavert, Spiritualize p/g
Warm Chill







Aquavert, Springtime Skipper


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2009)

on NC44


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 25, 2009)

l to r: Aquavert, Club, Stars N Rockets






Stars N Rockets:





Club:





Aquavert (sorry it's so dusty, it shattered so I had to repress it as best I could):


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 28, 2009)

NC-44 skin

**clickable pics**


----------



## nunu (Mar 1, 2009)

Lollipop Loving lipstick















Aquavert Eyeshadow










Club Eyeshadow


----------



## astronaut (Mar 2, 2009)

From temptalia.com

Refined MSF











Sugarshot e/s






Dear Cupcake e/s






Sugarshot and Dear Cupcake e/s






Consume Me Tricolour Lipglass











Saint German l/s











Saint German l/s, Consume Me l/g, Sugarshot e/s, Dear Cupcake e/s






Saint Germain, Consume Me, Sugarshot, Dear Cupcake swatches /
Bottom: Refined MSF


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 2, 2009)

I know lots of people liking "Dear Cupcake" for a blush...Possible dupe for "Dear Cupcake e/s" in blush format is...





Desirous Blush: bright, vibrant coral with gold shimmers
Dear Cupcake Eyeshadow: mid-tone pink coral with gold pearlized pigment


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is more pictures:-

Attachment 7989
CakeShop, Butternutty


Attachment 7991

Attachment 7990


----------



## Ascella (Mar 3, 2009)

Aquavert


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 6, 2009)

Swatches of eyeshadows: Stars 'N Rockets, Club. Also comparison of Club with Urban Decay's Lounge (another brown/green duochrome, but its more of a reddish brown). 

On the right is swatches with primer (closer to pan color), on the left is without primer (doesnt show up as well.. less pigmented and i have a harder time making the duochrome really show!)

*click on pics!*


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 6, 2009)

from left to right. pics taken inside with flash (it's night time here!)

dear cupcake, sugarshot, perfect topping, refined.











about to go and smoosh it all over my face now!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 6, 2009)

More Pictures

clickable
Attachment 8057

Attachment 8058


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 7, 2009)

some comparison swatches. sorry they're not the best, I'll try again tomorrow and hope to catch the natural light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L-R

pearl shunshine bp, glissade, redhead, stereo rose, refined







L-R (sorry this pic is rubbish!)

perfect topping, new vegas, soft & gentle, porcelain pink, lightscapade, pleasureflush






if anybody wants me to compare the msfs with anything let me know and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Alakazam (Mar 12, 2009)

Shadestick "Penny" (Left) and "Crimsonaire" (Right) which is the color look similar to Red Velvet.


----------



## pat (Mar 12, 2009)

Sugarshot, Dear Cupcake, Aquavert





Red Velvet, Penny, Lemon Chiffon, Butternutty, Cake Shop


----------



## Ernie (Mar 13, 2009)

Perfect Topping compared to Lightscapade. Clickable.

















Perfect Topping is the darker one in all pictures

Dear Cupcake (Love the name)


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 13, 2009)

Sugar Sweet; Tri-Colour Lipglasses (they have doefoot applicator, just to give an unnecessary information, plus they are sheer) 

PS: This is my first time adding pictures, I resized them below 640*800 pixels but if this format is still wrong, I'll make them even smaller. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Just Dessert on highly pigmented lips, NC30 face:


----------



## ebvata (Mar 13, 2009)

Sugar Sweet in Turkey soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lovely Shadesticks:
http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/e...a/DSC01513.jpg

And swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/e...a/DSC01519.jpg

http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/e...a/DSC01520.jpg


----------



## red (Mar 14, 2009)

*Shadestick "Lemon Chiffon"*
no flash


----------



## Marjolaine (Mar 14, 2009)

Sugarsweet Lipsticks on NC30 skin.. (Sorry the lightning was not good, the image seems a little yellower than in real life)


----------



## annielise (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ZoZo (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is more pictures from the net.


Attachment 8140
*Eyeshadows in Aquavert, Dear Cupcake and Sugarshot*


Attachment 8141
*Lipsticks in Bubbles, Lollipop Loving and Sweet Thing*


Attachment 8142
*Shadesticks (from left to right) in Butternutty, Cakeshop, Lemon Chiffon and**Red Velvet*


Attachment 8143
*Aquavert Eyeshadow*


Attachment 8144
*Dear Cupcake Eyeshadow*

more pictures..

Attachment 8145
*Tri-Color Lipglasses (from bottom to top) in Just Dessert, Simply Delicious* *and Tasty*

Attachment 8146
*Nail Lacquer in Peppermint Patty and Seasonal Peach*

Attachment 8147
*Mineralize Skinfinish in Perfect Topping*

Attachment 8148
*Mineralize Skinfinish in Refined*

Attachment 8149
*shot of all the swatches*

Note: all the pictures from the internet and not mine.


----------



## KarlaSugar (Mar 16, 2009)

Shadesticks seemed unusually soft; MSFs were really glittery (kind of a turnoff compared to Grand Duos). The MSF picture sucks, but I included it for completeness.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 16, 2009)

Bubbles, St. Germain





Lollipop Lovin (new), Sweet Touch (sry I forget the name! lol)









L to R: Red Velvet, Butternutty, Penny, Cakeshop, Lemon Chiffon





Dear Cupcake, Sugarshot

Comparison Swatches




Top Left, Solar White. Top Right, Sugarshot. Bottom, Phloof!





Left, Lollipop Lovin Sugarsweet. Right, Lollipop Lovin Heatherette.






Left, Sweet Touch. Right, Pomposity.





L to R: St. Germain, Melrose Mood, Snob





L to R: Bubbles, Sunsonic (Neo Sci-Fi), Tanarama.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## concertina (Mar 18, 2009)

All swatches done with no base, NW20ish skin with lots of red undertones

Dear Cupcake, Sugarshot - no flash, florescent lighting





Dear Cupcake, Sugarshot - flash





St Germain, Tasty Tricolor - no flash, florescent lighting





St. Germain, Tasty Tricolor - flash





Red Velvet Shadestick, Viva Glam VI Special Edition - no flash, florescent lights





Peppermint Patti nail lacquer, one coat - no flash, florescent lights





Viva Glam VI Special Edition, St Germain - no flash, florescent lights





Tasty Tricolored, for all the OCD girls, already starting to mix - no flash, florescent lights, used once for swatch


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 18, 2009)

*Perfect Topping *- Pink/Peach/Lavender melange
*Nano Gold *- white/gold/peach with pink shimmer





Sunsparked Pearl BP to Perfect Topping MSF


----------



## Meryl (Mar 18, 2009)

Taken in bright shade:

Dear Cupcake Eye Shadow
Bubbles Lipstick
Just Dessert Tricolour Lipglass

CLICK:


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 18, 2009)

sugarsweet lip swatches! will post shadestick and shadow swatches in a bit.. im currently cramming for 3 finals and this is my break lol. 

overall, these glosses (except Tasty) are very sheer, i had to work on getting them in the right angle and lighting to see the colors - so if you prefer pigment then the lipsticks would be great for you. btw Consume Me is gorgeous in the tube, it has this duochrome blue minty color at the bottom and gold reflects at the top!


----------



## starberry28 (Mar 19, 2009)

Taken indoors with flash.  I think Refined looks a bit peachier in person than it shows up in the pictures, but there's definitely no glittery bits in either of these MSFs

Attachment 8189

Attachment 8190

Attachment 8191
Left: Refined Right: Perfect Topping


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 19, 2009)

Refined and Perfect Topping on dark skin - outside pics





See the difference?  Yeah, me neither.






Differences only show when applied heavily:


----------



## zerin (Mar 19, 2009)

I wanted to share these with you guys. Enjoy!
*ALL ON NC 42/43*​


----------



## Meryl (Mar 19, 2009)

*Soft Flower *from Ungaro reminds me of *Dear Cupcake*, although Soft Flower is a matte and Dear Cupcake is a satin. If you use them in a sheer way, the way I do, they look the same on the lid.

Left - Soft Flower
Right - Dear Cupcake

CLICK:


----------



## luhly4 (Mar 19, 2009)

[on the left I used cakeshop as a base, last three swatches have no base]





[same order as above]


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Here's a comparison between China Glaze's For Audrey and Peppermint patti nail polishes. If anyone wants me to do swatches on actual nail, let me know. I was too lazy to do it since my nails had something else on it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







For Audrey is more on the blue side whereas Peppermint patti is more on the green side. Very different IMO.

On the left is Saint Germain, right is Pink Nouveau lipstick









Top: Aquavert, Club
Bottom: Stars n' rockets









L-R: Romping, Pink pearl pigment and Stars n' rockets


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 19, 2009)

comparision of Real Doll, Saint Germain & Melrose Mood

I can post actual swatches tomorrow!


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## peace.love.mac (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is Peppermint Patti on my nails with 3 coats.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 20, 2009)

Perfect Topping MSF





....................Perfect Topping.........................................Re  fined MSF..................





Swatched Courtesy of [email protected]


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 20, 2009)

three shadestick+shadow combos

**click for pics!**


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 20, 2009)

Peppermint Patti Nailpolish





Perfect Topping MSF




Perfect Topping MSF on NC10-15 Skin (it's my wrist, so it's NC10 and it STILL shows up nicely)




From Top to Bottom: Sweet Thing Lipstick, Saint Germain Lipstick, Lollipop Loving Lipstick


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 20, 2009)

No Flash; Melrose Mood, Saint Germain, Real Doll, Lollipop Loving





With Flash; Melrose Mood, Saint Germain, Real Doll, Lollipop Loving


----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Mar 20, 2009)

*CLICK TO VIEW FULL SIZE*


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 21, 2009)

Lollipop Lovin (Sugarsweet) is on top
Lollipop Lovin (Heatherette) is on bottom






Lollipop Lovin (sugarsweet) on the right 
Lollipop Lovin (heatherette) on the left






Yeah, I can't see the difference either. NC25 skin.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 21, 2009)

More Lollipop Lovin comparisons.

All pictures show Lollipop Lovin *(Sugarsweet)* on the *left*
Lollipop Lovin *(Heatherette)* on the *right*

The 1st picture is taken in bright shade and the last 3 are taken in bright sunlight.  Won't be much of a difference when worn on the lips...

CLICK:


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 21, 2009)

NC50 skin
Cakeshop, Lemon Chiffon, Butternutty, Penny, Red Velvet


----------



## sherox (Mar 22, 2009)

Swatches on NC44 skin






L to R: Refined MSF, Bubbles L/S, Lollipop Loving L/S, Viva Glam VI SE L/S, Red Velvet S/S, Aquavert E/S, Dear Cupcake E/S



lip swatches:





Bubbles L/S





Lollipop Loving L/S



and the main reason I bought bubbles!





Gladiola L/S [sorry it's sloppy!]





Gladiola w/ Bubbles over!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Peppermint Patti




*


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 24, 2009)

Even though I asked for a Perfect Topping with lots of purple I still wish there was a bit more.  

Heatherette Lollipop Loving is slightly more pigmented then Sugarsweet. That's the only thing I noticed right away.














































On my Cheeks





My skin looks closer to this one.





Had to use my fingers for this one.





I know I just got this today but it's way to pink for me so I guess I'm going to have to sell it. I thought it would be more red


----------



## Meryl (Mar 24, 2009)

These Tricolour Lipglasses are so pretty to look at, while in the tube. Picture taken in bright shade.

Top - Just Dessert 
Bottom -Simply Delicious


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 24, 2009)

Super hot Sugarsweet lip combos!  All pics taken with a flash.  For reference I'm wearing Love Rock + Perfect Topping on my cheeks.

Bare Lips:





Bubbles:





Sweet Thing:





St. Germain:





Bubbles + Sweet Thing:





Bubbles + St. Germain:





Sweet Thing + Petite Indulgence Cremesheen Glass:





St. Germain + Fashion Scoop Cremesheen Glass:


----------



## Marberry (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2009)

Sugarsweet product swatches + photos. NW45 skin, taken in natural lighting >_<

Perfect Topping MSF:





Refined MSF:





Sugarshot, Red Velvet, Aquaver, Cakeshop, Dear Cupcake:





Sweet Thing lipstick + Tasty gloss:


----------



## only1angel (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's Lollipop Loving. For reference, I am NW20 Studio Sculpt Concealer, MSF Natural Light Medium


----------



## amyzon (Mar 26, 2009)

For reference, I am an NC15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brand comparison... Ladies, gents, FYI, if you have the Urban Decay Deluxe palette, you do _not_ need Stars N Rockets.  Stars and Rockets and Fishnet are identical!






MAC Club and Urban Decay Lounge comparison... 
Lounge is a more reddish brown, but the duochrome is identical. 






Lipstick swatches (my lips are very lightly pigmented):














Shadestick swatches:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 27, 2009)

butternutty (w/ flash):





perfect topping (w/ flash):


----------



## only1angel (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's Lollipop Loving on my lips and Perfect Topping on my cheeks. I'm NW20 Studio Sculpt and MSF Natural Light Medium for reference. I wet my blush brush with my Fix+ then applied Perfect Topping so that it would show more color on my cheeks. I don't have any other blush on, except Perfect Topping.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 29, 2009)

Crimsonaire (top) vs. Red velvet (bottom) shadesticks








Top: Crimsonaire shadestick
Bottom: Red velvet shadestick


----------



## wannabelyn (Mar 30, 2009)

MAC Refined MSF with Flash






MAC Refined MSF on NC25, using Wolf pearlglide liner on my waterline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








MAC Perfect Topping with Flash


----------



## moonlit (Mar 31, 2009)

midi mauve, viva glam 5, lollipop loving on nc 42 skintone

row 2: b-babe, alls fair, chatter box, impassioned


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

courtesy of Mayjkal


----------



## Alliestella (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 2, 2009)

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...s_2009/010.jpg


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 2, 2009)

I gave in! LOL

Perfect Topping (the purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






On NC35:


----------



## Purity (Apr 3, 2009)

Perfect Topping (very little purple veining in mine but I don't mind because it looks soooo pretty on!):






Dear Cupcake:






Aquavert:






Sugarshot:






Dear Cupcake, Sugarshot, Stars n' rockets
Club, Aquavert on NW20 skin applied on a base of UDPP:






Lollipop Loving:






Sweet thing:






Bubbles:






Sweet thing and lollipop loving on NW20 skin:






Bubbles on NW20 skin:






Lollipop Loving on medium pigmented lips (sorry about the crappy lightning):






Sweet Thing on medium pigmented lips:






Bubbles on medium pigmented lips:






Big bow (Hello Kitty) vs. Sweet thing:






Bubbles on top of cranapple cremestick liner:


----------



## blinkymei (Apr 3, 2009)

no flash, in natural light, NC 25 Asian
















all together...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 3, 2009)

Aquavert






Aquavert (inner corner)


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are Peppermint Patti & Seasonal peach.

Peppermint Patti, outdoor,daylight,3 coats:







Seasonal peach,same conditions,2 coats :


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 6, 2009)

In daylight



Lipstick - Lollipop Loving







Lipstick - Bubbles







Shadesticks - Red Velvet, Lemon Chiffon








In sunlight and on NC15

Lipsticks - Lollipop Loving, Bubbles
Shadesticke - Red Velvet, Lemon Chiffon







Lipsticks - Lollipop Loving, Bubbles







Shadesticks - Red Velvet, Lemon Chiffon







Close-up of Lollipop Loving


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 9, 2009)

New favorite thing ever:






And I hatedddd Sumptuous Olive before now. (And remember Henna will do the same thing, as it is a dupe)


----------



## andreacvbb (Apr 9, 2009)

here are finally my swatches of perfect topping !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love it.....its a subtle glow....perfect for peachy pink blushes...i used it today over fleur power...and its really a pretty combo...so here are the pics...take them under direct sunlight..so i did my best..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hth


----------



## andrienne (Apr 10, 2009)

The nail lacquers under normal light and olive/tanned skin:

Seasonal Peach with 3 layers + a top coat





Peppermint Patti with 2 layers w/o topcoat


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 10, 2009)

I got my Sugar Sweet today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e/s: Sugarshot, Stars 'n' Rockets, Club, Dear Cupcake, Aquavert 






ss: Red Velvet, Lemon Chiffon, Cakeshop, Penny, Butternutty






l/s: Touch, Sweet Thing, Saint Germain, Bubbles, Lollipop Lovin'






l/g: Simply Delicious, Triple-Yum, Just Dessert, Tasty






MSF: Refined, Perfect Topping






n/l: Peppermint Patti, Seasonal Peach (one coat)






clockwise: Peppermint Patti, Sweet Thing, Saint Germain, Bubbles, Just Dessert, Red Velvet






Bubbles, Saint Germain, Sweet Thing






Just Dessert (flash)






Just Dessert (no flash)






Peppermint Patti






Thanks.


----------



## birki (Apr 10, 2009)

Refined MSF (love love the coral veins!!)





Perfect Topping MSF (wish there was more lavender veins tho' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## seabird (Apr 10, 2009)

2x coats of peppermint patti on nc25 skin. one week 'old'!


----------



## Marberry (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## andrienne (Apr 11, 2009)

another swatch for the nail lacquers in 'french manicure' style (sorry for the sloppy work):


----------



## oblivion (Apr 12, 2009)

Refined MSF


----------



## splattergirl (Apr 12, 2009)

*Cakeshop* with lovestone MES on top. nw15.
it's a really wonderful and versatile shade for a base.

under normal light







under neon light


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 12, 2009)

*PERFECT TOPPING*









*REFINED*


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 14, 2009)

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/002-1.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/001-1.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/003-2.jpg


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry for posting my swatches late. So here they are!


----------



## *Lila* (Apr 17, 2009)

Lollipop Loving:





Aquavert:





Refined:





Perfect Topping:


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 18, 2009)

I caved.. 




Perfect topping MSF


----------



## Purity (Apr 29, 2009)

Peppermint Patti Nail Laquer, 3 coats, no top coat:


----------



## Bluebell (May 6, 2009)

I really love the texture and the glow of refined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Swatches :: Refined1.jpg picture by Bluebell21 - Photobucket


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

In daylight



Nail Lacquer - Peppermint Patti








Mineralize Skinfinish - Perfect Topping


----------



## caramel_geek (May 12, 2009)

In-door lighting; no flash; NC20

LEFT to RIGHT: Beige-ing, Butternutty, Lemon Chiffon


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 12, 2009)

In daylight



Mineralize Skinfinish - Refined












Lipstick - Sweet Thing


----------



## Karrie (May 22, 2009)

Bubbles Lipstick


----------



## jennyferr (Jul 3, 2009)

Some Dear Cupcake Comparisons:


----------



## marce89 (Jul 22, 2009)

These are really late, oh well! 

Order in 1st two pics (flash - no flash):
Solar White - *Aquavert* - Flip - *Club*

Order in 2nd two pics (flash - no flash):
Flip - *Club* - Solar White - *Aquavert*


----------

